# AMOK! Knifefighting Course



## Gabe Suarez (May 10, 2004)

AMOK! Knifefighting Course 



Train in the Combat-Proven AMOK! Knife Method

JUNE 26-27, 2004  Los Angeles, CA



Professor Tom Sotis will be in Los Angeles, CA in June 2004.  Tom Sotis is widely regarded as one of the most influential knife trainers in the world today. Having taught knife seminars in 20 countries, his proven reputation and method of combat, aptly called AMOK!, has earned global respect.



Sotis hard-earned his proven reputation within the world's Special Ops communities and regularly trains military operators and government agents in some of the most dangerous countries and war zones in the world.



Today, Sotis stands as one of the finest combative instructors in the world, and through a decade of extensive interaction with military operators, AMOK! has evolved into an ultra-functional methodology based on the efficient parameters demanded of military combatives.   AMOK! is a highly functional system of knife combat that has been simplified for the realities of combat, and the needs of the modern american student who does not have an unlimited amount of training/learning time.  This stuff is truly combat proven!!



Suarez Internationals Note:  We've been wanting to train with Mr. Sotis for some time, and will be students in the class.  We cannot give a better recommendation than that.



Tuition:                 $345.00  

                               (Mention This Post and Enroll For Only $325.00)

Duration:               2 days

Ammunition:         N/A

Requirements:       Equipment will be provided

Location:               Angeles Shooting Range - Los Angeles, CA

Instructor(s):         Tom Sotis (World Famous AMOK! founder)



NO HASSLE ENROLLMENT ON-LINE  http://www.suarezinternational.com



Contact Us At :



SUAREZ INTERNATIONAL, INC.

303 E. Gurley St. Suite 461 - Prescott, AZ 86301

Office 928-776-4492  FAX 928-776-8218

MOBILE 928-308-1512

http://www.suarezinternational.com

http://www.warriortalk.com


----------



## triwahine (Jun 12, 2004)

I've takan an AMOK! course in Hawaii.  Professor Sotis is amazing.  I would highly recommend his course.  It's very eye-opening and very well put together.  Enjoy.  Wish I could go, but I'll go to the next one in Hawaii.

Aloha,
 %-}


----------



## lei_kung (Jun 21, 2004)

Would Tom have any DVDs about this AMOK! on the market?

Lei Kung


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 27, 2004)

triwahine: If you remember the course, could you describe the syllabus?  What they covered, drills used, etc.?  Much appreciated if you recall it.


----------

